# Painting and finishing techniques of the Roundhouse



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi! I´m presenting some of my painting and weathering techniques for brick wall buildings. The subject is a 6-port roundhouse with matching water tower. The roundhouse is then integrated into a Locomotive yard with turntable and related track works.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Martin. I have watched a few other videos by you. They are very well done and very informative. Your techniques allow anyone to have a great looking layout!

Thanks,

Gary.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. That looks great! Nice kit and nice work.


----------

